# Chrome won't keep me logged in *SOLVED!* i'm retarded...



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 21, 2017)

Every time i close Chrome on my desktop, FAF keeps logging me out and i have to log in again. ONLY ON FAF! Other sites like the main FA site and other keep me logged in, no problem. Also, Chrome on my phone keeps me logged in too. Login/password is still saved and i keep checking "stay logged in" but it doesn't stick.

i don't have a Chrome/Google login associated with this browser or on my phone either. (nor do i want one)

HALP! i has the dumb. (The solution is probably obvious...)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2017)

You checked your cookies?

You should probably clear the cookies and/or browsing cache and then try again. Might also be some settings for FAF specifically in the browser that you've unknowingly set up?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 21, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You checked your cookies?





PlusThirtyOne said:


> The solution is probably obvious...


Told ya! (Thanks... imma go crawl into my shame hole now)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Told ya! (Thanks... imma go crawl into my shame hole now)







Please don't tell me you di-

Oh god.

Good to see it works now. 

Cheers, darlin'/mate. <-- Whichever's applicable (...I forgot which one you were. Sorry >_<)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Cheers, darlin'/mate. <-- Whichever's applicable


i will happily accept either. Can i has both?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i will happily accept either. Can i has both?


Darlin' mate? Or mate darlin'? Sounds weird either way.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 22, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Darlin' mate? Or mate darlin'? Sounds weird either way.


Why not marlin', datelin', martlin', matelin', date or mart?
But i'm a real big fan of martlindate.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 22, 2017)

I was having this issue on my phone then had a brainfart moment and thought I should delete my cookies. And yes, I felt bad for Cookie Monster when I deleted them.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 22, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Every time i close Chrome on my desktop, FAF keeps logging me out and i have to log in again. ONLY ON FAF! Other sites like the main FA site and other keep me logged in, no problem. Also, Chrome on my phone keeps me logged in too. Login/password is still saved and i keep checking "stay logged in" but it doesn't stick.
> 
> i don't have a Chrome/Google login associated with this browser or on my phone either. (nor do i want one)
> 
> HALP! i has the dumb. (The solution is probably obvious...)



Close FAF, clear cookies then try again



PlusThirtyOne said:


> Why not marlin', datelin', martlin', matelin', date or mart?
> But i'm a real big fan of martlindate.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 22, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


----------

